# FS: Aqualogic 1/4 hp chiller - N. Van



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

I have a 1/4 HP aqualogic inline chiller with dual stage controler. This chiller is about 2 years old and in excellent shape. Stainless housing.

Asking $500 obo


----------

